# Made an *** out of myself in front of 600 people on purpose.



## DaveM (May 29, 2008)

I did something today that I would never imagine I would be capable of.

While my social anxiety has dissolved in recent months, I did something that I feel took incredible cajones.

Ozzy Osbourne and family have started filming a show on CBS called "The Osbournes: Reloaded." My brother, cousin, friend and I all went to the taping tonight. In between taping, they had segments in which a few people would come up on stage and do different stuff for prizes. 

One of the segments, the host said "Alright, I need a few tough looking guys to come up on stage."

My heart started pounding, the voice in my head went ape****, and I slowly started walking towards the stage. BAM, lights were focused on me and 6 other guys. 600 people had their eyes on me. I kept thinking to myself "what the **** am I thinking?"

Next thing you know, we're told to dance to 'I'm a Little Tea pot.'

Music starts playing and I start dancing. There I am... A tough looking guy dancing to 'I'm a Little Tea Pot.' Suprisingly me and the guy next to me were voted for the next round. Now my heart is pounding. I feel a bit nervous and suck it up. Now we have to stand still and without laughing, have the host sing to us a love song... Guess who won?

I got a World of Warcraft Battle Chest set, but because I'm not too into the Warcraft thing, I'm selling it. That's irrelevant however, because the feeling I got after I came off stage was the most incredible relaxation I've felt in a while. The next thing that came into my mind was you guys. I thought to myself that the greatest cure for SA is to simply make an *** out of yourself on purpose. The more people you do it in front of, the better.

Anyway, Ozzy played a few songs at the end and it was f-ing amazing. We had mosh-pit seats, and I was going f*cking wild.


----------



## russophile1977 (Jan 16, 2006)

Awesome! You're pretty brave for doing that, especially when you didn't know what you'd get asked to do once you got up there. I went to see David Copperfield once, thinking we'd just be sitting there watching the show. But he was pulling people out of the audience throughout the show and I was terrified that he'd pick me! I was relieved when he didn't lol. I'm glad you had fun, and congratulations on your prize!


----------



## Cypress (Dec 17, 2008)

Wow, uh...yeah I couldn't do that. :teeth


----------



## nightwalker (Nov 20, 2008)

nice! do you live in hollywood or something? lol


----------



## Taija (Nov 3, 2008)

Wow, that's awesome. :boogie You've got some guts.


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

*LOL, that sounds like fun!! Good job! Did you vulgarize it? I can see someone bumping and grinding to it, LOL!*


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I'm a Little Teapot....CLASSIC!

We used to sing this sing calisthenics in high school marching band. Tree trunks - where you bend your waist in four directions - right forward left back for 1 2 3 4.
Well, if you put the moves to the music, you get an interesting result. Also, we replaced the last line to "Sock it to me baby, let it all hang out!" :lol

We actually did this for our parents :lol.

Anyway - good for you on doing this! I can imagine you doing something like this. :boogie :boogie :boogie


----------



## Little Willow (Oct 26, 2008)

Good job!!!


----------



## BrokenDreams (Nov 22, 2008)

Wow, thats great. Good going !

My therapist keeps trying to get me to do slightly embarrassing things, but I havernt been able to.


----------



## bobbawobba (Dec 4, 2008)

thats great man!u get wut u put


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

That's awesome :lol

I had to dance to I'm a Little Teapot a couple birthdays ago at a restaurant. Fun times.


----------



## ThisGuyRightHere (Apr 28, 2008)

that's good that you went up and did that.

the osbourne's have a new show coming out?


----------



## shylady (Oct 20, 2008)

Thats great life is to short to live in fear ,you'll have that memory for years to come and one day you will tell your kids about it......Don't know if I would have had the guts to do that though :hide


----------



## Jenikyula (Nov 7, 2007)

That is ****ing awesome. XD Good on you!


----------



## Lincolnradiocat (Dec 10, 2005)

A truly inspiring story. Thanks for sharing. Reminds me of my partying days when I used to get up in front of everyone and do some crazy dance. I wouldn't done it without being drunk though. Now even when I do get drunk, I don't do anything like that.


----------



## DaveM (May 29, 2008)

Hey, 

thank you all for the kind replies. 

I live near Hollywood, and yes, the Osbournes have a new show coming out. Again, the show was stupid, but the 3 songs afterwards made it amazing. 

Anyway, I encourage you all to go out and make asses out of yourselves. I know it's terrifying, but it truly seems like a great cure for SA.

I hope to hear some good stories soon.


----------

